# 55 gallon all-in-one tank project



## AirWreck11 (6 mo ago)

I'm back in the hobby after a long hiatus. I have started with a Fluval Flex 15 all-in-one tank, I wasn't sure if I'd like it, as these tanks were not as common 10 years ago when I was last keeping fish. But it has been pretty nice, now that I've figured out a regular maintenance/water change schedule. I always wanted a much bigger tank, but there is just no good place for it in our house, as the Bearded Dragon got here first and took the prime spot with his 90 gallon tank. But I am remodeling my home office and I have a spot and a budget for a 55 gallon or up to 48" long tank.

Here is the idea, I think I'd like to turn it into an all-in-one tank. No need for a separate sump, which has always concerned me a little, with so many more points of failure. I would like to add a plexiglass panel that runs the length of the tank in the rear, to create a space about 3 or 4 inches deep, to contain all the filtration, aeration and UV sterilization. This is actually a lot of "real estate" so I'm wondering if there is anything, any filtration system, like protein skimmers... anything, that I might want to consider adding to this design.

Here are a couple design ideas:

Lift-out sections, to remove entire sections of media, for easy cleaning and replacing.

Where my Flex tank has water inlets at the top and bottom, I think I primarily 'skim' the water off the top, but also allow for a range of water levels. I have not decided on the tank occupants yet, but do need to consider keeping them from getting sucked in. I thinking of either drilling many small holes in the plex near the inlet area, or add some type of mesh or screen to the inlet. I have a friend with a 3D printer that will probably be invaluable here.

I do think I'd like to have water _outlets _at high and low levels, to stir up the full height of the water. I do plan to have them aimable, and I'd like to create a circular flow in the tank, more of a river type environment than a lake. From past experience, and for a tank like this, I am thinking a school of tiger barbs and pictus cats, and maybe some hatchetfish.

I'm in the smart home and automation business, so I plan on this being a very high-tech and smart aquarium. I'll have all powered devices on smart plugs, water temp and high/low levels will be monitored. I plan to custom build the cover and lighting, using color-tunable LED strips. I'm starting to see some UV sterilizing LED strips, I'm just now researching them, but this might provide a new alternative to incorporate this UV light into the lid (over a special compartment) or on the rear surface of the tank (behind a compartment). The bulbs that are in-line or submerged in the water seem to be both expensive and short-lived (or complete junk).

Another wish list item is a valve and a quick-connect hose fitting, to make water changes easier, right from the tank, using the filtration pump, but diverting the water to the hose.

The skimmer idea is probably not realistic but I'm not ruling out any good ideas. Have any? Obviously, I can have a ton of bio filtration.


----------



## Mystchavos (8 mo ago)

As you stated if you run it at the rear of the tank the full length and height and 3" to 4" inches from the back glass that is a tremendous amount of "Real Estate" using approximately 1/6th or more of the available volume cutting the tank to about a 46 / 47 gallon tank ( I could be off in fact I'm fairly sure I am by a little either way , my math skills aren't the greatest and google & Siri won't just give me the answer they give me calculators and scales FFS) - You might be better off picking a side of the tank and making that the filtration area / or making a "side" the "back" and have the tank come off the wall 48"??? Either way , if you make the filtration area open enough to fit a UV sterilizer unit(s) like a GKM or other brand you should be able to mount that / them to empty into the mech / bio / chem filtration you could place the intake(s) bottom and top on the side(s) with the UV that will then dump into M/B/C chamber and exits from the middle back to the tank.


----------



## AirWreck11 (6 mo ago)

Mystchavos said:


> As you stated if you run it at the rear of the tank the full length and height and 3" to 4" inches from the back glass that is a tremendous amount of "Real Estate" using approximately 1/6th or more of the available volume


Yeah, I did mean to say that my attitude is that a 55 gallon tank is more than I "need" so it's not a big negative for me to lose that much space. And, I probably will narrow it down to the smallest width/depth dimension of the pump that I use (or pumps; I was thinking a dual-pump set-up might be beneficial, as it would maintain 50% operability if one failed). I have an engineering mindset but I also have a little OCD about symmetry and balance. Something on one end only would annoy me.

But I do like the look of a frameless tank with a clear view through the tank; no compartments, not even a backdrop. I have actually considered moving filtration to above the tank, in the hood compartment. Build a hood that sits on the top of the tank, pull water up to a compartment above the lighting with a pump/powerhead, have it sloping down to use gravity to run the water through the filtration stages, drop back down into the tank at the other end. All you'd see is the inlet pipe and a waterfall (which of course I'd have to center in the tank).

I could use the best engineering and construction practices, and use waterproof LED strips, but something tells me a little leak could be a big problem.

But back to the original idea, this is still just on the drawing board for right now. I will post again if it turns into something. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

I am of the opinion that more volume is better and while I like the over head filtration Idea I would be concerned about having enough room in the tank for the excess water to drain off in the case of a power failure. With the sumps that I have run I have had a 3 to 5 inch buffer when the system was turned on to prevent overflows when power goes out. with the right setup you could minimize this effect but I think it would still place your water line in view all the time. with you AIO Idea I would place a plug in your pump reservoir about half way down the tank and one at the bottom If you intend to use the pump to drain the aquarium for water changes. or as you are into smart home stuff have a dedicated pump and pump reservoir for water changes and have it plumbed directly to a drain. If interested I could create a diagram of an Idea for you


----------



## AirWreck11 (6 mo ago)

good ideas and good points. I like how you think! Partly because I had the same ideas! But drilling holes in the tank is a concern for the same reason I don't like external sumps. Another potential point of failure.

The wife has my budget for this project on hold right now. And, I think I will wait until Santa brings me a 3D printer, so I can see about making some of the filtration section parts. I'll post again if there is any new news!


----------

